# Nova estação



## jmll (7 Mar 2010 às 14:59)

Há pouco comprei uma estação meteorologica a pce-fws 20 acho a estaçao  boa para começar.
Já estou a disponibilizar dados no meteoclimatic.


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2010 às 15:21)

jmll disse:


> Há pouco comprei uma estação meteorologica a pce-fws 20 acho a estaçao  boa para começar.
> Já estou a disponibilizar dados no meteoclimatic.



Haaa é a tua! Já a tinha descoberto ontem! 







Muito boa sim senhor! 

Agora uma coisa que tu deves ter em conta é pensar mudar o Radiation Shield que ela trás, pois aquilo é pouco eficaz contra a radiação solar. E um exemplo claro é a temperatura que neste instante ela apresenta: *18,5ºC*  Aposto que o Sol espreitou entre as nuvens e fez subir praticamente em 3º a temperatura. Se buscares aqui no fórum há muita informação de como fazeres tu mesmo com pratos plásticos um abrigo caseiro. E se for bem feito é muito fiável!


----------



## jmll (7 Mar 2010 às 18:37)

ja a tenho em construção


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2010 às 18:54)

jmll disse:


> ja a tenho em construção



Força ai então, depois partilha aqui umas fotos! Assim a malta aprende! 

Parabéns pela aquisição!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2010 às 19:01)

Força nisso, estamos aqui de olho na instalação do RS e numas fotos mais ilustrativas da envolvência da instalação.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mar 2010 às 19:10)

É de facto muito estranho estas estações em que à partida quase todos os seus componentes são de boa qualidade, quando "pecam por defeito" na protecção do sensor de T/H!
Parece dar a sensação que pelo menos alguma coisa não tem que ser realmente eficaz... 

Mas venha então a devida remodelação!


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Mar 2010 às 22:26)

Acho que não é muito cara e já com provas dadas....
Vai dando noticias, sempre estive inclinado para uma destas


----------

